# two pics of winger



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I just hooked up my old web cam and took two pictures of me. Just dont look at the hair. I just woke up.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Not bad, but your twin brother is bigger.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Not bad, but your twin brother is bigger.


Yea but my hair looks worse! 

Take a pic with your girlfriends camera and post it ***.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

OK here is yesterday after the Circus Circus


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

That is so funny. Did it come off very easy? Your face looks a little red is your blood pressure up?  When I say take a picture that means without clothes.


----------



## Sam_UK (May 22, 2004)

lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2004)

winger said:


> That is so funny. Did it come off very easy? Your face looks a little red is your blood pressure up?  When I say take a picture that means without clothes.


HAHAHAHA, now that was funny  what the fcuk have you done with yourself Scott?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

He needs to get off of the gear. Look at how red his face is and those bags under his eyes are terrible. Sheesh there is use and abuse, but that is silly. 

Yea put a kid next to ya to make yourself look bigger.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Your looking really good Winger, must be that Prop mate, he he.

Hair is definitly suspect though, u trying out 4 a boyband or something?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Aftershock said:


> Your looking really good Winger, must be that Prop mate, he he.
> 
> Hair is definitly suspect though, u trying out 4 a boyband or something?


Yea I am going to let it grow out and then bleach it blonde.  All I need now it to learn how to play.  Thanks m8.

If I could only get Predators peak I would be much happier.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey look how the veins come out with the EQ (left forearm) 

And quit picking on the cute guy too.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Hey look how the veins come out with the EQ (left forearm)
> 
> And quit picking on the cute guy too.


Better living through modern chemestry. 



Killerkeane said:


> lol


Got a lot to say do ya.   

Dont encourage him will ya.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Aftershock said:


> Your looking really good Winger, must be that Prop mate, he he.


That is funny. I missed it the first time. Yes the one shot of 100mg. 

Awe somebody read my posts.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Honestly mate if u can get into that kind of shape without the juice, then I can see why your reluctant to get back on and risk another shutdown.

Have u considered getting back on now Winger? Now that you've felt the benefit of that prop?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Aftershock said:


> Honestly mate if u can get into that kind of shape without the juice, then I can see why your reluctant to get back on and risk another shutdown.
> 
> Have u considered getting back on now Winger? Now that you've felt the benefit of that prop?


First off thanks for the compliment. I was thinking about taking one shot every 6 weeks or so. The shot had some enenthate in it and the half life is 10 days they say. So 10 days later if there was 250 in there then 10 days later you would be at 125 and so on. I made love with my wife on Sunday and that was day 10 and I swear that stuff makes the ding ding bigger.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Better for the di*k than DECA then.. lol....

Cant really see the logic in 1 shot every 6 weeks though... dont really think it would enhance your gains at all.. Better to get on a proper cycle or nothing at all IMO....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That is what I was telling him as he is eating up all my cycle playing around.

I have been doing some reading on short cycles though and they seem kindof promising. Especially no post cycle therapy.

21 days in then get out. The first 21 days will be kindof heavy though.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Aftershock said:


> Better for the di*k than DECA then.. lol....
> 
> Cant really see the logic in 1 shot every 6 weeks though... dont really think it would enhance your gains at all.. Better to get on a proper cycle or nothing at all IMO....


That one shot was a tester.  I just wanted to see how it worked. It worked pretty good though. I feel great. Look great.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

winger said:


> Better living through modern chemestry.
> 
> Got a lot to say do ya.
> 
> Dont encourage him will ya.


hehe, sorry wings. Just funny


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> hehe, sorry wings. Just funny


No appalegies needed.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Im gona push u on this one mate, are you still dead against doing another cycle?

I may be wrong but I get the feeling the dark side is calling to you again?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

winger said:


> No appalegies needed.


what dictionary is that in?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Aftershock said:


> Im gona push u on this one mate, are you still dead against doing another cycle?
> 
> I may be wrong but I get the feeling the dark side is calling to you again?


I think not. I might do one shot ever 8 weeks. 

Killer dont make me make you.  My math is much better than my spelling.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2004)

Killerkeane said:


> what dictionary is that in?


Wingers dictionary of really bad spelling, the correct spelling should have been apologies  just for you Steve


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

hehe, might have to buy that dictionary, sounds fun, how much is it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2004)

It's quite cheap, 50p, only cost the helpful colour pictures cost a bit to print


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Insanity said:


> Wingers dictionary of really bad spelling, the correct spelling should have been apologies  just for you Steve


Class bro!!

You never cease to amaze me!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Dont make me come to the UK to clean house.  OH I APOLOGIZE.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

OH MY GOD, he's bought a new one!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> OH MY GOD, he's bought a new one!


I got your new one.............swinging.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Aftershock said:


> Im gona push u on this one mate, are you still dead against doing another cycle?
> 
> I may be wrong but I get the feeling the dark side is calling to you again?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1935&page=1&highlight=left

Hey Aftershock you look good. I had missed those pics. You take anything?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yo winger i kinda agree on doin a shot every 4-6 weeks, but it'll leave u a big problem when u wanna come off of it tho??


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Only taken dbol then for about 5 weeks.... On test now though and growing nicely!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

diary barry said:


> yo winger i kinda agree on doin a shot every 4-6 weeks, but it'll leave u a big problem when u wanna come off of it tho??


I will let you know. I dont think it will be a problem only because it was so small and short, the cycle that is. 



Aftershock said:


> Only taken dbol then for about 5 weeks.... On test now though and growing nicely!!


Ya think.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

d-bol can make people lose their sex drive sometimes and u aint really runnin high amounts of test to cover it


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

diary barry said:


> d-bol can make people lose their sex drive sometimes and u aint really runnin high amounts of test to cover it


Yea isn't that amazing. You can take 40mgs of dbol and make great strength gains and blow up like a balloon with such a low amount. Well today is day 14 from that shot and I still feel really good.


----------

